# Cache video streaming internet



## StoneGuad (6 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour a tous, 

Je ne trouve pas sous MacOS la zone Cache ou va se loger le fichier .flv (par exemple) qui me permet de connaitre l'ID du fichier video que mon Mac vient de lire en streaming lorsque je lis une video sur le Net.

Sous winsoft, je faisais facilement "outil /options internet / général /historique de navigation /parametres /afficher les fichiers" et je trouvais mon bonheur.

Ou donc donc puis en trouver l'equivalent sous MacOs ?
Merci


----------



## bompi (6 Octobre 2008)

Cela dépend des navigateurs. Firefox dispose d'extensions pour ce faire. Et avec Opera c'est assez simple à dégotter (aller dans _~/Library/Caches/Opera/Cache_).  Pour Safari, je ne me souviens plus.

Par ailleurs, il s'agit d'Internet et d'applications Internet donc ça va dans le forum Internet. Logique, non ?


----------



## StoneGuad (6 Octobre 2008)

Oui tu as raison pour le forum internet plutot que MacOs.
Merci de tes infos


----------



## pascalformac (6 Octobre 2008)

comme bompi le rappelle tu as des extensions firefox qui s'occupent de tout ca
lister et downloader
car je présume que c'est pas à titre purement de connaissance geek... que tu évoques ce sujet multi- multi-multi- traité


----------



## StoneGuad (7 Octobre 2008)

je ne trouve pas ou il a ete multitraité justement..., manque de vocabulaire pour les recherches, sans doute.
Les extension de Firefox que je connais permettent de downloader directement les .flv que l'on regarde en streaming, mais ce que je souhaite , c'est le l'id du fichier sous la forme 
"http://www.site.com/swf/k1rlLy5KYprpPLh3cq.flv"


----------



## richard-deux (8 Octobre 2008)

Donne nous l'adresse du site en question, il sera plus simple de te répondre concrètement.


----------



## r e m y (8 Octobre 2008)

Avec Safari, le plus simple est de demander l'affichage de la fenêtre "Activités" qui affiche l'URL des fichiers téléchargés (peu importe la localisation du cache sur le disque dur...)


----------



## StoneGuad (8 Octobre 2008)

pour exemple le plus simple possible : 

a cette url : 
http://taylorswift.com/tddvd.html 

Je vois la video, et je sais que c'est une flv. 
pour la mettre dans mon blog, il me faut l'url de la video pour l'inclure sous cette forme : 
[gv data="urldelavideo"][/gv] 
or l'onglet "medias" de Firefox ne me dit que "embarqué"

Mon Pote a PC me dit que c'est évident, mon histoire , que les Macs c'est de la merde, etc... et que lui tous les matins au ptit dej' avec son PC et IE, il va  dans outil /options internet / général /historique de navigation /parametres /afficher les fichiers, et dans les fichiers temporaires il trouve mon url, et que d'ailleurs mon url c'est "http://taylorswift.com/teardropsDVD.flv" .

Bon, ca c'est la partie Gag.  
Plus sérieusement, Avec mon Mac et Firefox 3, Comment je fais pour découvrir "http://taylorswift.com/teardropsDVD.flv"  ?


----------



## r e m y (8 Octobre 2008)

Quand bien même ce ne serait quer pour CETTE utilisation, tu passes par Safari et tu affiches la fenêtre "activités" où tu auras la listes des fichiers téléchargés avec leur URL !!!


----------



## StoneGuad (8 Octobre 2008)

C'est quand meme terrible cette impression d'etre fliqué par certains sur ce forum qui se veux pourtant convivial.
Ecoutes, venerable sage , je ne sais pas ce que tu sous entend par CETTE utilisation, mais comme ca a vue de nez je sens que c'est carrément chelou.  Ca me rappelle l'epoque ou tu ecrivais un mot de cinq lettre "DIVX", et tu avais tous les croquemitaines moralistes de la planete qui te tombaient dessus en te traitant de Pirate, de grand Hacker et que sais je encore, alors que ton probleme etait de sauvegarder tes DVD que tu as payé la peau du cul et que tes gamins te rayent et rendent inutilisables apres 5 usages.
Ca devient pénible, des fois.
Est ce qu'on peut parler d'un probleme technique ou pas ?
Si oui, dans ta réponse tu parles de Safari et son historique de téléchargement, or : Je ne veux pas télécharger, mais simplement recueillir une url pour justement NE PAS telecharger , mais la diffuser sur un blog a l'instar de ce qu'il est facile de faire avec YouTube ou Daily Motion qui eux affichent cette url.
Merci aux ceussent qui savent de me dire si ca parait possible ou pas, mon histoire,  au plan technique.


----------



## r e m y (8 Octobre 2008)

StoneGuad a dit:


> C'est quand meme terrible cette impression d'etre fliqué par certains sur ce forum qui se veux pourtant convivial.
> Ecoutes, venerable sage , je ne sais pas ce que tu sous entend par CETTE utilisation, mais comme ca a vue de nez je sens que c'est carrément chelou. Ca me rappelle l'epoque ou tu ecrivais un mot de cinq lettre "DIVX", et tu avais tous les croquemitaines moralistes de la planete qui te tombaient dessus en te traitant de Pirate, de grand Hacker et que sais je encore, alors que ton probleme etait de sauvegarder tes DVD que tu as payé la peau du cul et que tes gamins te rayent et rendent inutilisables apres 5 usages.
> Ca devient pénible, des fois.
> Est ce qu'on peut parler d'un probleme technique ou pas ?
> ...


oh là! on se calme! 

tout ce que je veux dire c'est que j'ai compris que tu utilises plutôt Firefox 3 comme navigateur, mais je te suggères d'utiliser Safari lorsque tu as besoin de trouver l'adresse URL d'un fichier streamé (même si c'est le seul cas où tu utilises Safari). POint barre je n'ai rien dit d'autres.

De plus ce n'est pas l'historique de téléchargement que je te dis de consulter dans Safari, mais la fenêtre Activités... qui affiche en temps réel TOUS les fichiers que lit Safari (et qu'il télécharge dans son cache), avec leur adresse URL. Cette fenêtre te permet de trouver facilement le fichier flv correspondant à la video streamée et son adresse URL.

C'est plus clair?

Relis mes interventions, et tu verras qu'il y a quelques heures maintenant que je t'ai donné la solution TECHNIQUE répondant précisément à ta demande.


----------



## StoneGuad (8 Octobre 2008)

Merci beaucoup de cette réponse objective .
L'expression     "fenêtre activités où tu auras la listes des fichiers téléchargés avec leur URL !!!"  laissait penser qu'i fallait telecharger pour voir l'url.
Tu précises maintenant "(et qu'il télécharge dans son cache)" sous entendu l'url  du fichier Lu, et non pas téléchargé.
J'effectue de ce pas un essai et te remercie encore de cette précision.


----------



## StoneGuad (8 Octobre 2008)

Affirmatif ! Tu m'as porté solution, ô Venerable sage, c'est effectivement ce que je cherche, ainsi Safari informe de chacun des moindres fichiers qu'il lit en direct.

Me reste a trouver comment Firefox fait cela, mais c'est un détail.

Merci encore . je me disais bien qu'il etait convivial, le forum de Macgé...

Si je peux faire la moindre chose pour toi , genre Tipunch ou autre , ce sera avec joie (je suis en Guadeloupe)


----------



## criket75 (18 Octobre 2008)

r e m y a dit:


> Quand bien même ce ne serait quer pour CETTE utilisation, tu passes par Safari et tu affiches la fenêtre "activités" où tu auras la listes des fichiers téléchargés avec leur URL !!!


*
Pas toujours si simple!*
Si la fenêtre "Activité" est une mine de liens permettant de télécharger certains fichiers en faisant apparaître l'URL de leur source sur le Web, elle n'indique donc en aucun cas l'adresse d'un fichier cache situé quant à lui...sur le disque dur! Nous sommes bien d'accord.
Facile donc pour les Youtube et consort.
Par contre d'autres streams ne laissent dans cette même fenêtre "Activité" aucune adresse exploitable. Par exemple RDV:
- http://mediatheque.cite-musique.fr/masc/?url=/clientbooklineCIMU/toolkit/p_requests/default-concert.htm
- Tapez Inde, choisissez "concerts video en ligne", "par date" ...puis l'un des titres les plus récents de la dernière page (la 5°)...
À la fin de la video, celle-ci se trouve bien en cache quelque part, puisqu'on peut la relire hors connexion (tant que la page de la video est active), mais aucun des liens de la fenêtre "Actvité" ne permet d'accéder à sa source (facile à vérifier en les collant tous dans la fenêtre "Téléchargements").
Reste donc à dégotter le cache!
Seul moyen de capture que j'ai trouvé: Flip4Mac pro (version payante), qui permet la lecture et l'export en WM9 (lisible en .mov dans Quicktime): un bouton en bas à droite de la fenêtre video permet d'enregistrer le flux après sa mise en cache. Il faut donc attendre le chargement complet de la video pour lancer sa capture. (À noter que la version gratuite Flip4mac ne permet que la lecture des formats Windows Media).
Ce qui ne dit toujours pas où se cache ce fameux cache, scrogneuegneu! Et me dites pas dans /var ou /temp: j'y ai déjà cherché en vain un fichier de  + d'1 G (donc facilement repérable par sa taille). Y-a-t-il un geek dans la salle?
Merci de tester les solutions glanées ça et là avant de les proposer ici: nous gagnerons du temps.
Précision: Mac OS 10.4.11
Salut à Tous.


----------



## r e m y (18 Octobre 2008)

Utilise l'utilitaire Whatsize peut-être....
Ou un utilitaire de recherche qui te permet de faire une recherche par taille et date


----------



## criket75 (18 Octobre 2008)

r e m y a dit:


> Utilise l'utilitaire Whatsize peut-être....
> Ou un utilitaire de recherche qui te permet de faire une recherche par taille et date


Dear remy, c' est bien par là que j'ai commencé, pardi: recherche Spotlight en indiquant taille, date, visible & invible. Whatsize ne trouve pas davantage. Donc soit les fichiers caches de Safari échappent aux recherches en étant dispersés sur tout le disque en mémoire virtuelle - ce dont je doute, soit ...il vaut mieux que je vaque pour le moment à d'autres occupations, et laisse à d'autres le soin de poursuivre cette partie de cache-cache. Je ferme donc la fenêtre Safari que je maintenais ouverte pour traquer le Go de video cachée.
Bon courage!


----------



## r e m y (18 Octobre 2008)

Spotlight ne cherche pas partout... loin de là.

Va plutôt chercher un utilitaire comme EasyFind


----------



## pascalformac (18 Octobre 2008)

je rappelle que VLC lit  - enregistre (  et encode dans la foulée) du stream audio-vidéo  via son option streamwizard
( pas tous les streams,  pas les wsx de la cité par exemple*)

*ce qui ne m'empêche pas de remercier criket75 car j'avais oublié combien  cette mine  est pleine de pépites
y compris en video ( bon les gundecha brothers c'est pas exactement un show à la  madonna , mais c'est pas mal filmé , pas mal du tout même)


----------



## criket75 (19 Octobre 2008)

r e m y a dit:


> Spotlight ne cherche pas partout... loin de là.
> 
> Va plutôt chercher un utilitaire comme EasyFind



EasyFind est très efficace au demeurant dans divers types de recherches...alphabétiques, non par taile, qu'il n'affiche que dans ses résultats de recherche...



			
				[COLOR=DarkSlateGray a dit:
			
		

> *ce qui ne m'empêche pas de remercier criket75 car j'avais oublié combien  cette mine  est pleine de pépites
> y compris en video ( bon les gundecha brothers c'est pas exactement un show à la  madonna , mais c'est pas mal filmé , pas mal du tout même)[/color]


À propos de pépites, dans le même concert (en intégralité jusqu'au 28 oct seulement):  Ustad Amjad Ali Khan : Le Maître du Sarod, Shashank Subbu (flûte bansuri), Sudha Ragunathan (chant carnatique), Kaushiki Chakraborty (chant khyal et thumri).

Pendant ce temps, le cache de Safari reste bien caché.


----------

